# Winchester Archery Quicksilver 34



## Jason Balazs (Feb 10, 2007)




----------



## johnbjmarcum (Jan 10, 2008)

Wish this bow went to at least 30.5 inches on the draw!!!!


----------



## Jason Balazs (Feb 10, 2007)

Yeah it shoots great. I was really surprised at how good this bow was for their first year out.


----------



## dougedwards (Sep 5, 2010)

Sure does look a lot like a NBA Genetix!!

Doug


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

YEAH, dougedwards it does........ a dealer came in with them i shot them all, NOT FOR ME......................


----------

